# Next Blast



## Standard Donkey (Jul 24, 2012)

purpose will be to add lean mass with very little fat and water gain, diet will be very clean

decided that im only gunna be using 6ml of gear maximum a week because im tired of being a pin cushion and oil-based organism. This is a permanent change to save money, be more comfortable, and have fewer side effects.

Idea 1:

1-10
test E 125mg/week
tren E 1100mg/week
super dmz 2.0 (tons of liver and lipid support) 2 caps a day

Idea 2:

1-10
test E 250mg/week
tren E 600/week
deca 500/week
super dmz 2.0 (tons of liver and lipid support) 2 caps a day


which would you prefer and why?

thanks bro's


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 24, 2012)

No offense but you should lay off the gear for a while and start fresh a year or two down the road. For all the gear your using you are not even big.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 24, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> No offense but you should lay off the gear for a while and start fresh a year or two down the road. For all the gear your using you are not even big.




doesnt exactly answer the question... mind posting a pic of urself so i can see who im talking to?


mind you, im 5'9 215 with visible abs at 22 y/o (muscles are definitely not fully matured) with < 1.5 years of gear under my belt

bench 405
dl 545
front squat 345
seated OH press 225x17 (video)

what you got bro come at me


----------



## Idra (Jul 24, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> No offense but you should lay off the gear for a while and start fresh a year or two down the road. For all the gear your using you are not even big.



I must have missed the study that showed the only use for gear was putting on mass.  I'd also wager SD could pull way more girls than you could. Don't worry buddy, I know that's not why you do it...

I like the second cycle a lot better, only because of the tren dosage though.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 24, 2012)

Idra said:


> I must have missed the study that showed the only use for gear was putting on mass.  I'd also wager SD could pull way more girls than you could. Don't worry buddy, I know that's not why you do it...
> 
> I like the second cycle a lot better, only because of the tren dosage though.




thank you for your input sir, the least dirtbiker could have done was actually answer my question lol


----------



## adwal99 (Jul 24, 2012)

for ur 1st idea are you going DMZ for the whole 10 weeks?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 24, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> for ur 1st idea are you going DMZ for the whole 10 weeks?




4 weeks on, 2 off 4 on

for both ideas. why not? the whole "only run orals for 3-4 weeks at a time" is bro science


----------



## adwal99 (Jul 24, 2012)

so why take 2 weeks off then?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 24, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> so why take 2 weeks off then?



cuz the bottle only has 60 pills in it


----------



## adwal99 (Jul 24, 2012)

i would roll #1 then

reason being the deca might bloat u out a little more


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 24, 2012)

You're crazy but I want to see what happens when you run a gram of tren e and super dmz. Take aspirin and lots of pics plz


----------



## jadean (Jul 24, 2012)

I like the second cycle better only because i keep my test at 250 a week during blasts and cruises. I think its the perfect dose for adding/keeping gains with almost no sides.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 24, 2012)

Why do all of your threads contain ridiculous cycles?  No offense, but I agree with dirtbiker in the sense that you should be a lot bigger with these cycles.  To answer your question...  Cycle #1 is just retarded.  Cycle #2 is equally retarded.  You're a good guy around here, and I would hate to see you run either of these cycles.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 24, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> Why do all of your threads contain ridiculous cycles?  No offense, but I agree with dirtbiker in the sense that you should be a lot bigger with these cycles.  To answer your question...  Cycle #1 is just retarded.  Cycle #2 is equally retarded.  You're a good guy around here, and I would hate to see you run either of these cycles.



how old are you animalhaus?

why do you think they are retarded? cmon guys help me out here


----------



## spartan1 (Jul 24, 2012)

I would run 250 Test E for 10 wks with 300-400 Tren E for 10 wks, with EQ at 600 for 10 wks. then I would drop the Tren and roll up to 500 Test E with 600 EQ for the next 5 wks and then 750-1g Test E and 600 EQ, but I would stop the EQ 3 wks before the Test. Just my 2 cents. Make sure you have CABER on hand before you start tren period. You may also want to run HCG starting the 4th wk and run it the whole cycle 250mcg EOD or 2x's per wk depending on how your balls are feeling. Good luck keep us posted.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 24, 2012)

spartan1 said:


> I would run 250 Test E for 10 wks with 300-400 Tren E for 10 wks, with EQ at 600 for 10 wks. then I would drop the Tren and roll up to 500 Test E with 600 EQ for the next 5 wks and then 750-1g Test E and 600 EQ, but I would stop the EQ 3 wks before the Test. Just my 2 cents. Make sure you have CABER on hand before you start tren period. You may also want to run HCG starting the 4th wk and run it the whole cycle 250mcg EOD or 2x's per wk depending on how your balls are feeling. Good luck keep us posted.




thank you for your suggestion, but im most likely never going to run EQ simply for RBC issues. I feel the returns (in terms of mass gain) are not great enough to have my rbc skyrocket.

i also dont want to run a cycle longer than 10 weeks at a time.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't lie sd, you just don't like that cycle because there's only 400mg of tren in it


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 24, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Don't lie sd, you just don't like that cycle because there's only 400mg of tren in it



lol that's one of the drawbacks, EQ takes way too long and i dont want to run that much test because i wanna keep my estrogen normal


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> thank you for your suggestion, but im most likely never going to run EQ simply for RBC issues. I feel the returns (in terms of mass gain) are not great enough to have my rbc skyrocket.
> 
> i also dont want to run a cycle longer than 10 weeks at a time.



Are you fuckin kidding me SD?? Worried about what mild ass EQ is gonna do to your RBC count but your thinking of running 1100mg of tren E?? Wow...


- SHREK


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 24, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Are you fuckin kidding me SD?? Worried about what mild ass EQ is gonna do to your RBC count but your thinking of running 1100mg of tren E?? Wow...
> 
> 
> - SHREK



the returns from tren are far greater than from Eq, Eq's primary feature is increasing RBC, please read what I am typing


basically... i am only going to be running 6ml of gear a week, no matter what gear it is.

i really dont want to do 3ml more than twice a week, or pin more than twice a week (you were right about that one lol). As a result, i was to get the MOST out of those 6ml as i possibly can, therefore, EQ doesnt make the cut and most likely will never be included


im trying to find the optimal combination for 6ml of oil.. feel me?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 24, 2012)

Don't run a methyl for 8 weeks of the cycle. That is retarded and way too much.


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 24, 2012)

#1.  Seems like a no brainer


----------



## oufinny (Jul 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Don't run a methyl for 8 weeks of the cycle. That is retarded and way too much.



Yes, this and 1100mg of tren, are you going to be on stage at the Olympia?  Why are you putting your body through this.  I dropped my cruise dose to 150mg and I feel loads better and I am 30.  If I took 250 a week at 22 I would have been gaining on a cruise.  Why not let your diet produce the gains instead of relying so heavily on compounds that are so harsh like like two methylated orals for 8 weeks (SDMZ 2.0)?  I applaud you for wanting to make gains but why are you not considering something like NPP with the test?  Kicks in faster, will help add mass and you could maybe do 5-6 weeks of SDMZ then finish with just test/NPP.  Tren in every cycle cannot be healthy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> purpose will be to add lean mass with very little fat and water gain, diet will be very clean
> 
> decided that im only gunna be using 6ml of gear maximum a week because im tired of being a pin cushion and oil-based organism. This is a permanent change to save money, be more comfortable, and have fewer side effects.
> 
> ...



I like option one, but the test is a little low for my tastes. Bringing shit back to common sense I'd run:

Test E 300mg/week
Tren E 600mg/week
sDMZ 2.0 wk 1-4, then same again wk 9-12 . . . or swap out for var for 2nd run.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 24, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Yes, this and 1100mg of tren, are y*ou going to be on stage at the Olympia?*  Why are you putting your body through this.  I dropped my cruise dose to 150mg and I feel loads better and I am 30.  If I took 250 a week at 22 I would have been gaining on a cruise.  Why not let your diet produce the gains instead of relying so heavily on compounds that are so harsh like like two methylated orals for 8 weeks (SDMZ 2.0)?  I applaud you for wanting to make gains but why are you not considering something like NPP with the test?  Kicks in faster, will help add mass and you could maybe do 5-6 weeks of SDMZ then finish with just test/NPP.  Tren in every cycle cannot be healthy.



lol you guys would be blown away by how much those guys use..


anyway ive been getting some great input, thanks a lot guys. Im going to limit the Super DMZ 2.0 to 4 weeks and run 

10 weeks

250mg Test E/week
800mg Tren E/week


----------



## oufinny (Jul 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> lol you guys would be blown away by how much those guys use..
> 
> 
> anyway ive been getting some great input, thanks a lot guys. Im going to limit the Super DMZ 2.0 to 4 weeks and run
> ...



Actually I am more than aware, an NPC competitor that I know at the gym I go to works with Dexter Jackson and he helps with more than just diet. He is not big enough to need the doses recommended but when he told me what they were, it was not that out of line to what you propose with your excessive use of tren.  Good to see you lowered the oral length, your liver and lipids thank you.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 24, 2012)

oufinny said:


> Actually I am more than aware, an NPC competitor that I know at the gym I go to works with Dexter Jackson and he helps with more than just diet. He is not big enough to need the doses recommended but when he told me what they were, it was not that out of line to what you propose with your excessive use of tren.  Good to see you lowered the oral length, your liver and lipids thank you.



im sure my tren dose may come close.. however when you consider gh, insulin, follistatin etc..


i mean cmon lets be real here.


does anyone suggest any further changes? i really appreciate the useful input ive gotten so far


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 24, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> lol you guys would be blown away by how much those guys use..
> 
> 
> anyway ive been getting some great input, thanks a lot guys. Im going to limit the Super DMZ 2.0 to 4 weeks and run
> ...



ROFLMAO... SD you have no idea how much any pro runs you know why? Because they are the only ones who know so stop saying comments like your in the know. What will be interesting is how disappointing your results will be after your 1500-2000mg of Tren A abuse...


- SHREK


----------



## teezhay (Jul 24, 2012)

The way I've come to think of trenbolone is as follows: there's a substantial difference between 300mg and 400mg in terms of what results can be expected. The same can be said of the difference between 400mg and 500mg. After a certain point, though, that difference dwindles substantially, and it just becomes wasteful and unnecessary. 

At least that's what I've seen and read. I've never bothered raising my tren dose to any absurd level (nor have I needed to).

Edit: Just curious, what progress have you made since your last update pics on that myostatin thread, SD?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

teezhay said:


> The way I've come to think of trenbolone is as follows: there's a substantial difference between 300mg and 400mg in terms of what results can be expected. The same can be said of the difference between 400mg and 500mg. After a certain point, though, that difference dwindles substantially, and it just becomes wasteful and unnecessary.
> 
> At least that's what I've seen and read. I've never bothered raising my tren dose to any absurd level (nor have I needed to).
> 
> Edit: Just curious,* what progress have you made* since your last update pics on that myostatin thread, SD?




substantial amounts, if you are asking me for specifics, then lemme know what you wanna know


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> ROFLMAO... SD you have no idea how much any pro runs you know why? Because they are the only ones who know so stop saying comments like your in the know. What will be interesting is how disappointing your results will be after your 1500-2000mg of Tren A abuse...
> 
> 
> - SHREK



are you trolling me? it is _YOU_ who have been saying "IFBB pro cycle this, IFFB pro cycle that" as if _YOU_ are in the know.. _I_ am the one saying "lol you guys are ridiculous for thinking you know what they are running". I was simply parroting something i read once from an interview of one of the really big guys in bodybuilding.. that's what he said, "you would be blown away" (something to that extent).

come on shrek.. get your head in the game, this is getting annoying

all im saying is there is a reason the olympia guys visit the doctor once every two weeks or so..


----------



## teezhay (Jul 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> substantial amounts, if you are asking me for specifics, then lemme know what you wanna know



I was just curious, because I was following your HMP log but I hadn't seen a progress pic in a while. Looked like that stuff was treating you pretty well.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I was just curious, because I was following your HMP log but I hadn't seen a progress pic in a while. Looked like that stuff was treating you pretty well.




eh, i was using a bit of gear at that point so it would be irresponsible of me to say that i know for sure what the HMP was responsible for. However, I did get wicked pumps that i have never gotten before, so i can say the HMP did do something.


but you can see by the numbers I have posted regarding my lifts that i am decently strong.. dont have much to compare it to beause no one else posts pics or lifting stats.. besides tinyshrek and if i recall correctly i dwarf him.. might be thinking of someone else though i forgot what TS looks like


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I was just curious, because I was following your HMP log but I hadn't seen a progress pic in a while. Looked like that stuff was treating you pretty well.



and i wasnt able to post a pic in that log because my phone wasnt registering the pics, then before i got a new phone all the forums disappeared. you can see my shoulder press video in AG tho


----------



## nby (Jul 25, 2012)

How about 8 weeks of prop/tren A? And go off after


----------



## XYZ (Jul 25, 2012)

I would scrap everything you're trying to do and run something that will work for your goals.

CALORIES will determine if you get big, not the gear or the amount of gear.

Test / NPP / Anadrol / GH / Slin

30-35lbs easy in 10-12 weeks if you eat your balls off.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> how old are you animalhaus?
> 
> why do you think they are retarded? cmon guys help me out here



I'm 27 years old, and they are just retarded.  

Want a crazy but reasonable cycle?  
1-16 - E or C @ 1g a week
1-10 - Deca @ 500-600 a week
1-4 - Dbol 50-7mg a day


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I would scrap everything you're trying to do and run something that will work for your goals.
> 
> CALORIES will determine if you get big, not the gear or the amount of gear.
> 
> ...



im not gunnna take gh, and fuck slin


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> I'm 27 years old, and they are just retarded.
> 
> Want a crazy but reasonable cycle?
> 1-16 - E or C @ 1g a week
> ...



i figured u were older, bro ima be massive in 5 years, im still just a baby.


thanks for the cycle tho, if you think that cycle u posted is crazy, no wonder u think mine are retarded lol


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i figured u were older, bro ima be massive in 5 years, im still just a baby.
> 
> 
> thanks for the cycle tho, if you think that cycle u posted is crazy, no wonder u think mine are retarded lol



I may be a few years older than you, but I'm also much wiser.  Here's the difference between me and you...  You run stupid cycles, but yet you don't gain any mass.  I started training 3 years ago and managed to go from 150lbs to a massive 220lbs @ 5' 9".  I run pretty much test only cycles with the occasional oral kicker, but my test sticks around 600-800mg a week.  There is more to bodybuilding than just gear, so running retarded cycles may not be the answer you're looking for.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> I may be a few years older than you, but I'm also much wiser.  Here's the difference between me and you...  You run stupid cycles, but yet to gain any mass.  I started training 3 years ago and managed to go from 150lbs to a massive 220lbs @ 5' 9".  I run pretty much test only cycles with the occasional oral kicker, but my test sticks around 600-800mg a week.  There is more to bodybuilding than just gear, so running retarded cycles may not be the answer you're looking for.



so if i gain 1 pound every year for 5 years, ill be your size... and age. However, Im a young man.. and you are a full grown man, there is a bigger difference there than you would think in terms of body/muscle maturity

gaining size has been tough for me, not because of my genetics or discipline.. but because most of the time on cycle i cant decide whether to bulk or cut so i usually end up trying to do both and failing miserably. 

you still havent told me why my cycle is retarded.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> im not gunnna take gh, and fuck slin




If that is the case just use the anadrol / NPP / test.

I have a feeling that you will use GH and slin in the future.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

XYZ said:


> If that is the case just use the anadrol / NPP / test.
> 
> I have a feeling that you will use GH and slin in the future.



gh maybe.. most likely not. But ill never use slin, not gunna use shit that can kill me like that (also not trying to get _THAT_ big)


----------



## jimm (Jul 25, 2012)

end of the day do what ever the fuck ya wanna do bro ur a big boy u know the consequences only you can decide for yourself as for every one saying hes small? am i missing something all i can see is ur avi and i cant see that clearly and who knows it could be a cuple years old? 


do what ever bro take blood be safe have fun man 

let us know how it goes!!!!!


----------



## XYZ (Jul 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> gh maybe.. most likely not. But ill never use slin, not gunna use shit that can kill me like that (also not trying to get _THAT_ big)



Let's have this conversation again in 3-5 years, I can almost see you doing both.

Slin being dangerous, YES, BUT millions use it on a daily basis and you don't hear about them ODing do you?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> so if i gain 1 pound every year for 5 years, ill be your size... and age. However, Im a young man.. and you are a full grown man, there is a bigger difference there than you would think in terms of body/muscle maturity
> 
> gaining size has been tough for me, not because of my genetics or discipline.. but because most of the time on cycle i cant decide whether to bulk or cut so i usually end up trying to do both and failing miserably.
> 
> you still havent told me why my cycle is retarded.




It's retarded because that much tren is extremely tough on your organs.  Run that stupid cycle, but if your urine turns brown, you get pains on your sides (kidneys), or you get an irregular heart beat then it's time to ditch it.  Not to mention the fact that it could easily fuck with your prostate, so another red flag to look for would be an irregular peeing schedule.  Best ot luck with the sweats & nightmares which will untimately lead to zero sleep.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 25, 2012)

jimm said:


> end of the day do what ever the fuck ya wanna do bro ur a big boy u know the consequences only you can decide for yourself as for every one saying hes small? am i missing something all i can see is ur avi and i cant see that clearly and who knows it could be a cuple years old?
> 
> 
> do what ever bro take blood be safe have fun man
> ...



We must be looking at different pictures...  Cut? yes.  Big? no.


----------



## jimm (Jul 25, 2012)

geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol gram of tren tho HEAVY stuff buddy 300 of tren e and im makking all kind a gains think id be in jail if i ran a gram of that stuff lol 


good luck tho keep up informed on which route you take!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> It's retarded because that much tren is extremely tough on your organs.  Run that stupid cycle, but if your urine turns brown, you get pains on your sides (kidneys), or you get an irregular heart beat then it's time to ditch it.  Not to mention the fact that it could easily fuck with your prostate, so another red flag to look for would be an irregular peeing schedule.  Best ot luck with the sweats & nightmares which will untimately lead to zero sleep.




there is no evidence that tren is tough on your kidneys, the brown urine is believed to be rust-colored metabolites being excreeted. Ive never had problems with tren and my prostate.


and as for my pic, it's old


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 25, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Let's have this conversation again in 3-5 years, I can almost see you doing both.
> 
> Slin being dangerous, YES, BUT millions use it on a daily basis and you don't hear about them ODing do you?



He will burn out before he gets to that point XYZ just to extreme one way or the other. 




- SHREK


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

jimm said:


> Tren is bad on your kidneys take it from me that shit gave me a kidney stone *i was drinking at the time and partyed pretty hard *but it was down to the tren just take my words animal house does know his stuff should take his advise!




i uhh... alright

i dont believe for a second that tren caused ur kidney stone, but thanks for the post


----------



## jimm (Jul 25, 2012)

animalhaus said:


> we must be looking at different pictures...  Cut? Yes.  Big? No.



i never said he was big mate certainly doesnt look big in the avi, im just saying could be old?


----------



## jimm (Jul 25, 2012)

ive partied way harder before with no kidney issues what so ever..


coinsidence that AFTER i just came off cycle and went on the wreck for a few days i got a kidney stone i highly doubt it, im just looking out for ya i want to see what that dose dose to you if im honest... i wish ya the best..


weather u want to accept the fact or not tren is harsh on your kidneys end of.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 25, 2012)

Jimm:

Chill out please.

Thank you.


----------



## Coop817 (Jul 25, 2012)

In my "limited" experience...Running cycles with Tren back to back...without a good bit of time off gear, seems to hinder the gains that Tren would typically give...  I dont know if this makes sense or not..but i was surprised at how little Tren did for me on a cycle, closley run after a previous tren cycle..  Why not run a HIGH Test cycle...and add the Tren in.maybe later in the cycle...then run it high if you want...


----------



## Coop817 (Jul 25, 2012)

xyz said:


> i would scrap everything you're trying to do and run something that will work for your goals.
> 
> Calories will determine if you get big, not the gear or the amount of gear.
> 
> ...





this


----------



## GSracer (Jul 25, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> It's retarded because that much tren is extremely tough on your organs.  Run that stupid cycle, but if your urine turns brown, you get pains on your sides (kidneys), or you get an irregular heart beat then it's time to ditch it.  Not to mention the fact that it could easily fuck with your prostate, so another red flag to look for would be an irregular peeing schedule.  Best ot luck with the sweats & nightmares which will untimately lead to zero sleep.



It's really too bad that Tren was never approved for human use, then we'd have some actual studies to base posts on, rather than speculation and bro science.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> this




someone suggested to not even consider using slin unless youve been on juice for at least 10 years.. ive been on for less than 2, plus im not going to risk my life. 

yes i might gain more weight with test/npp/drol than i would with low test/high tren dmz 2.0, but a good bit of that weight would be water/fat from estrogen. I also dont want to pin more than 2x a week.


test converts to dht, and drol is a dht derrivative.. funny how the people who warn me about prostate issues are the ones suggesting that lolz..



trying to stay leaner while i add lean mass, not trying to become a water balloon.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 25, 2012)

WOW your 22 and going to do those cycles.  Where do you go from here? Are you planning on competing in the near future? I mean you look good, dont get me wrong but like you said your a "baby".  Just do some mellow cycles and you'll be a beast in 5 years any way.  Ill be honest your bigger than me and probably always will be that doesnt make these cycles smart.  Good luck either way.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

eh.. ill figure it out by the time i get there.. im managing pretty damn well on my cruise, and the tren E hasnt even kicked in yet.


im still thinking about 125mg Test E + 800mg Tren E + 2 SDMZ 2.0 (day)

ill be back at school which means "all you can eat" cafeteria...might wana get some ghrp6 too


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> doesnt exactly answer the question... mind posting a pic of urself so i can see who im talking to?
> 
> 
> mind you, im 5'9 215 with visible abs at 22 y/o (muscles are definitely not fully matured) with < 1.5 years of gear under my belt
> ...



SD I think you are addicted to steriods.  Prove me wrong and quit for 6 months. 


Come at me bro.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> SD I think you are addicted to steriods.  Prove me wrong and quit for 6 months.
> 
> 
> Come at me bro.



lol what if i am "addicted" to steroids?


----------



## moodyman1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> lol what if i am "addicted" to steroids?



cuz generally speaking..people who are addicted to things that aren't good for them usually get pretty f*cked up or worse. Good luck.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

moodyman1 said:


> cuz generally speaking..people who are addicted to things that aren't good for them usually get pretty f*cked up or worse. Good luck.




yeah maybe if we are talking about things like cocaine and heroine... we are getting even farther off topic than i thought we would..



Can anyone else come up with a solid 6ml cycle a week with long esters for 10 weeks?


----------



## teezhay (Jul 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> so if i gain 1 pound every year for 5 years, ill be your size... and age. However, Im a young man.. and you are a full grown man, there is a bigger difference there than you would think in terms of body/muscle maturity




I think you're expecting a bit much out of your body, dude. Your muscles are done maturing when the pubertal process ceases. Sure you hear the story about the guy who was 5'6" and 145lbs at 21, then 6'0" and 210 at 23, but those are the statistically insignificant outliers _by far_. In all likelihood, you will follow the rule not the exception. 

BTW, Animalhaus isn't being a dick. He didn't just drop in to call your cycle retarded, he actually contributed some alternative cycling ideas and advice. He's just trying to help you, which is what you asked for in the first place. It's a red flag for anyone in this community when AAS are being treated as the primary catalyst for gains, when we all know that's the role of training and nutrition. AAS are auxiliary support, and shouldn't be elevated much past that.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

teezhay said:


> * I think you're expecting a bit much out of your body, dude. Your muscles are done maturing when the pubertal process ceases.* Sure you hear the story about the guy who was 5'6" and 145lbs at 21, then 6'0" and 210 at 23, but those are the statistically insignificant outliers _by far_. In all likelihood, you will follow the rule not the exception.
> 
> BTW, Animalhaus isn't being a dick. He didn't just drop in to call your cycle retarded, he actually contributed some alternative cycling ideas and advice. He's just trying to help you, which is what you asked for in the first place. It's a red flag for anyone in this community when AAS are being treated as the primary catalyst for gains, when we all know that's the role of training and nutrition. AAS are auxiliary support, and shouldn't be elevated much past that.



perhaps, but everything i have read and everyone whom i have spoken with about muscle "maturity" refer to late 20's and early 30's as being the periods where the muscles just.. plain grow. Could relate to biology.. could be a result of larger number of years training with weights.. probably a combination of both

id be willing to bet that if i stayed lifting the same weights, and eating the same diet, i would be significantly larger in 5-10 years than i am today when i grow into the so-called "man strength" period of a man's life.

anyways, the cycle that animalhaus laid out for me is 16 weeks long and exceeds 2 grams of gear (for the first 4 weeks), whereas neither of my ideas exceed 1.5 grams and 10weeks in duration.. it's strange that the idea of high tren is so off-putting to people, it really seems to be where the issue lies, tho there has not been one reason given for it yet.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> perhaps, but everything i have read and everyone whom i have spoken with about muscle "maturity" refer to late 20's and early 30's as being the periods where the muscles just.. plain grow. Could relate to biology.. could be a result of larger number of years training with weights.. probably a combination of both
> 
> id be willing to bet that if i stayed lifting the same weights, and eating the same diet, i would be significantly larger in 5-10 years than i am today when i grow into the so-called "man strength" period of a man's life.
> 
> anyways, the cycle that animalhaus laid out for me is 16 weeks long and exceeds 2 grams of gear (for the first 4 weeks), whereas neither of my ideas exceed 1.5 grams and 10weeks in duration.. it's strange that the idea of high tren is so off-putting to people, it really seems to be where the issue lies, tho there has not been one reason given for it yet.



SD, it's not that bro you've just built a rep man... People just think your nutty and ya do stupid shit(because you are and you do). Basically you can do high test cycle or low test cycle. And you know this your not stupid. 

Run this:
250-300mg test
400mg mast E
600mg tren E
W/ a 4 week DMZ kicker to start off

Two pin days a week. Should be dry lean gains 




- SHREK


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> SD, it's not that bro you've just built a rep man... *People just think your nutty and ya do stupid shit*(because you are and you do). Basically you can do high test cycle or low test cycle. And you know this your not stupid.
> 
> Run this:
> 250-300mg test
> ...



lol im fine with that rep...think it's fitting


as for the cycle you laid out.. looks solid, i think mast is a waste though, at least for me (especially when i factor the returns vs side effects e.g. prostate)

estrogen just has a bad effect on me, especially with bloat, water, and acne.. gyno is not really a problem but i dont wanna spend extra money on an AI if i can just keep test really low.

the guy on PM who used to research for shering and organon suggests running test at trt levels and running more anabolic drugs much higher e.g. tren (that's where the initial idea came from)

im really curious as to how strong this sdmz 2.0 is going to be. 

regardless i do want to keep the test at trt levels around 125-200mg a week. tren has to be at least 600mg which gives me roughly 2.5ml left to fill


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm currently running
250mg test e
600mg tren e
750mg eq

Just hit my first week and I'm gonna take eq down to 500... Fucking anxiety already kicking in


- SHREK


----------



## teezhay (Jul 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> perhaps, but everything i have read and everyone whom i have spoken with about muscle "maturity" refer to late 20's and early 30's as being the periods where the muscles just.. plain grow. Could relate to biology.. could be a result of larger number of years training with weights.. probably a combination of both
> 
> id be willing to bet that if i stayed lifting the same weights, and eating the same diet, i would be significantly larger in 5-10 years than i am today when i grow into the so-called "man strength" period of a man's life.
> 
> anyways, the cycle that animalhaus laid out for me is 16 weeks long and exceeds 2 grams of gear (for the first 4 weeks), whereas neither of my ideas exceed 1.5 grams and 10weeks in duration.. it's strange that the idea of high tren is so off-putting to people, it really seems to be where the issue lies, tho there has not been one reason given for it yet.



Time will tell, I suppose. It's always been my understanding that natural muscle growth is consistent with any other puberty-related development. That could be outdated information, though, I don't know. 

For how long do you intend to continue your current blast/cruise protocol?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> I'm currently running
> 250mg test e
> 600mg tren e
> 750mg eq
> ...



ive just never understood why eq is used.. heavy says its only good for getting hinges to stop squeaking lol..


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 25, 2012)

I purely use it for hunger and pumps 


- SHREK


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 25, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> I purely use it for hunger and pumps
> 
> 
> - SHREK




are the pumps really THAT significant? like better than any other uve experienced from different aas?


----------



## Coop817 (Jul 26, 2012)

I really don't care what you do.. BUT what i think is funny is that you are absolutely against Slin, saying you would not risk your life...BUT at the same time you are 22 and running huge cycles with no where near enough time off between them...  Thats like a guy doing huge amounts of Cocaine...but looking over at the pile of heroin and saying...No way i would ever do that stuff..it will ruin your life...

Good luck....


----------



## Coop817 (Jul 26, 2012)

by the way - I bet you are doing Slin within the next year...


----------



## FTW34 (Jul 26, 2012)

i dont kno why everyone gets on SD bout his tren use. I feel like people are jelous they cant handle that much

i remember my 1st tren cycle me and my boy got the same batch he was doin 350mg a week, and couldnt handle it, i was doing 800mg sleeping like a baby, and only sweating during workouts

everyone is different. if SD can handle a gram, which i know he can go ahead and let him. 

My next tren run i want to try 1200. well see


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 26, 2012)

A bunch of hypocrites, some with a serious superiority complex on this thread bashing SD for his cycle preference over yours. 

SD, do what you want.


----------



## Coop817 (Jul 26, 2012)

He started a thread asking people what they thought....they told him...it's not bashing...it's giving him what he asked for.  Some feel more strongly than others, but they are not bashing....  Dont start a thread asking for advise, or feedback..if you really dont want it


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 26, 2012)

lol, his original question was:

which would you prefer and why?

He clearly stated why he chose the two cycles and why before he asked the question...

Self appointed gurus and opinionated members decided they would enlighten him on their thoughts for his next cycle, funny thing is most people on here read and regurgitate what they read if they agree with it. Furthermore, I've read the dosages some people take who posted on the thread, hence the reason i said they are hypocrites...

For the record, I think it's too much also, but that's my individual opinion for me, not for him?

Hes a grown up, he understands the potential for danger is there, all anyone who doubts that a large dose cycle is potentially dangerous is read brundels story


----------



## Coop817 (Jul 26, 2012)

See, look at his question...the WHY part.. which one and why?  a good answer is neither because of the crazy high doses and that fact his previous posts show he has not had significant recovery.. Not trying to be difficult...  but that is the point of this entire site.. to learn...To be honest, i would like to see what happens, but i think due to not taking enough time off, he can fuck himself up a little..  I'm running a gram of test, 700mg tren a and 700 mg mast a EW and Adrdol at 150mg ED....right now...this is my current cycle and i think it's retardedly hight...but i get bloods regularly and keep an eye on things...


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 26, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> See, look at his question...the WHY part.. which one and why?  a good answer is neither because of the crazy high doses and that fact his previous posts show he has not had significant recovery.. Not trying to be difficult...  but that is the point of this entire site.. to learn...To be honest, i would like to see what happens, but i think due to not taking enough time off, he can fuck himself up a little..  I'm running a gram of test, 700mg tren a and 700 mg mast a EW and Adrdol at 150mg ED....right now...this is my current cycle and i think it's retardedly hight...but i get bloods regularly and keep an eye on things...



lol, you make my point in its fullness, hypocrite. Your Cycle is more ml per week than SD is going to potentially use, and he said he is getting labs also. how is it ok for you? But not for SD, that's hypocritical by definition and my point.

Read his question again, which would you prefer? And why? He didn't ask if you like neither, tell me why. If you like the information on this site from other members, most of it came from experimentation/research or whatever you want to call it.

I am not starting an argument, rather I am making a point of the hypocrisy.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 26, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> are the pumps really THAT significant? like better than any other uve experienced from different aas?



Yes, and you get no bloat like you get from deca and even to an extent npp. Plus I'm basically transferring from 750mg test/500mg deca to this cycle to just cut some water out and lean out a bit to see what gains I've made so far. That is what I love bout low test cycles not nearly as BLOOFY. Might cut my tren down to 400mg as well. I respond really well to it so I don't need to much 


- SHREK


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 26, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> lol, you make my point in its fullness, hypocrite. Your Cycle is more ml per week than SD is going to potentially use, and he said he is getting labs also. how is it ok for you? But not for SD, that's hypocritical by definition and my point.
> 
> Read his question again, which would you prefer? And why? He didn't ask if you like neither, tell me why. If you like the information on this site from other members, most of it came from experimentation/research or whatever you want to call it.
> 
> I am not starting an argument, rather I am making a point of the hypocrisy.



It's time to get off SD's dick.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 26, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> See, look at his question...the WHY part.. which one and why?  a good answer is neither because of the crazy high doses and that fact his previous posts show he has not had significant recovery.. Not trying to be difficult...  but that is the point of this entire site.. to learn...To be honest, i would like to see what happens, but i think due to not taking enough time off, he can fuck himself up a little..  I'm running a gram of test, 700mg tren a and 700 mg mast a EW and Adrdol at 150mg ED....right now...this is my current cycle and i think it's retardedly hight...but i get bloods regularly and keep an eye on things...



im on trt, no recovery.

as for the cocaine to heroine comparison.. that's silly, because both are mentally and physically addictve, both will fuck up your life, and neither have redemptive qualities whereas steroids have TONS of redemptive qualities


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 26, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> It's time to get off SD's dick.




he raises a strong point, im glad he posted because now i know im not taking crazy pills. People are bashing my cycles only to suggest higher per mg cycles in their place..for longer durations of time.

i have run more tren in the past, roughly 1.4g a week of tren ace, that is SO much more than 1.1g of tren E. soo.. i think im going to limit it to 800/125 tren/test just to keep injection volume to 4.5 ml a week.


----------



## DOBE (Jul 26, 2012)

teezhay said:


> the way i've come to think of trenbolone is as follows: There's a substantial difference between 300mg and 400mg in terms of what results can be expected. The same can be said of the difference between 400mg and 500mg. After a certain point, though, that difference dwindles substantially, and it just becomes wasteful and unnecessary.
> 
> At least that's what i've seen and read. I've never bothered raising my tren dose to any absurd level (nor have i needed to).
> edit: Just curious, what progress have you made since your last update pics on that myostatin thread, sd?


just my two cents but i agree, its a balancing act finding the right dose without going past the point of dimminishing returns. Why do 1000mg when may be 500 works equaly as well?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 26, 2012)

DOBE said:


> just my two cents but i agree, its a balancing act finding the right dose without going past the point of dimminishing returns. Why *do 1000mg when may be 500 works equaly as well*?



because it just simply doesnt... sure the different between 250mg and 500mg may be greater than 500mg vs 1000mg because results aren't linear.. but more will always equal more in everything (gains, side effects, cost, etc.)


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 26, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> because it just simply doesnt... sure the different between 250mg and 500mg may be greater than 500mg vs 1000mg because results aren't linear.. but more will always equal more in everything (gains, side effects, cost, etc.)



This is true to a certain extent SD BUT your body will only grow so fast. Just because you take a larger dose doesn't mean you will grow more, faster.... Just means you will spend more money


- SHREK


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm gonna make this real easy, SD do anything and everything your little heart desires, just leave some tren,test,deca,etc. left for the rest of us, and you will be truely happy, I think.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 26, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> I'm gonna make this real easy, SD do anything and everything your little heart desires, just leave some tren,test,deca,etc. left for the rest of us, and you will be truely happy, I think.




anything i want... you say?


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 26, 2012)

SD tren away my freind


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 26, 2012)

strength is maintaining very well, 245x6 seated overhead press today, cant wait for that next blast. will be getting blood test soon and will post results


----------



## DOBE (Jul 27, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> this is true to a certain extent sd but your body will only grow so fast. Just because you take a larger dose doesn't mean you will grow more, faster.... Just means you will spend more money
> 
> 
> - shrek



thank you!


----------



## msumuscle (Jul 27, 2012)

I f*cking love SD's attitude!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 27, 2012)

Idra said:


> I must have missed the study that showed the only use for gear was putting on mass.  I'd also wager SD could pull way more girls than you could. Don't worry buddy, I know that's not why you do it...
> 
> I like the second cycle a lot better, only because of the tren dosage though.


\\

what does women have to do with it ? And will I be having kids ? Yup will I look good down the road ? Yup testicle cancer prolly not ? He is 22 talk all the shit you want for him to be running 6-10 cc of gear is a lot.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 27, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> doesnt exactly answer the question... mind posting a pic of urself so i can see who im talking to?
> 
> 
> mind you, im 5'9 215 with visible abs at 22 y/o (muscles are definitely not fully matured) with < 1.5 years of gear under my belt
> ...




Come at you ? I am all natty I am going to run my first very soon.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyway i am not trying to act like this or act like anything.I read and form my own opinion on things. I am not just spitting shit out of my mouth. The number one reason I said what I did is because standard donkey is only focused on Steroids. You can tell by the way he talks and the way he looks. You even admitted that you end up doing a cycle and you cut and bulk during the whole thing ? I just think you could get better results if you had a solid plan trained your ass off and instead of running your mouth you stuffed your face with food. I like you I think your a cool guy I was probably to blunt but thats the way I am. Bottom line is I have no personal experience with steroids just knowledge. I do a lot of reading but have not done my first cycle. So you guys can all tell me to shut the fuck up because in all reality I don't know what the fuck I am talking about when it comes to AAS personally.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 27, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> im on trt, no recovery.
> 
> as for the cocaine to heroine comparison.. that's silly, because both are mentally and physically addictve, both will fuck up your life, and neither have redemptive qualities whereas steroids have TONS of redemptive qualities



You obviously did not get it......


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 27, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Anyway i am not trying to act like this or act like anything.I read and form my own opinion on things. I am not just spitting shit out of my mouth. The number one reason I said what I did is because standard donkey is only focused on Steroids. You can tell by the way he talks and the way he looks. *You even admitted that you end up doing a cycle and you cut and bulk during the whole thing ?* I just think you could get better results if you had a solid plan trained your ass off and instead of running your mouth you stuffed your face with food. I like you I think your a cool guy I was probably to blunt but thats the way I am. Bottom line is I have no personal experience with steroids just knowledge. I do a lot of reading but have not done my first cycle. So you guys can all tell me to shut the fuck up because in all reality I don't know what the fuck I am talking about when it comes to AAS personally.



i meant like.. i cant stick to cutting or bulking.. so i usually try both which just ends up in less than optimal gains. I only talk about steroids on this board because that's what i come here for, i talk about nutrition on other boards where people like John Meadows post.

you look substantial in your pic, how tall are you and how old are you? it's tough to judge from that pic, but it looks like you have a solid base. My avy pic is old btw


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 27, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Anyway i am not trying to act like this or act like anything.I read and form my own opinion on things. I am not just spitting shit out of my mouth. The number one reason I said what I did is because standard donkey is only focused on Steroids. You can tell by the way he talks and the way he looks. You even admitted that you end up doing a cycle and you cut and bulk during the whole thing ? I just think you could get better results if you had a solid plan trained your ass off and instead of running your mouth you stuffed your face with food. I like you I think your a cool guy I was probably to blunt but thats the way I am. *Bottom line is I have no personal experience with steroids just knowledge. I do a lot of reading but have not done my first cycle. So you guys can all tell me to shut the fuck up because in all reality I don't know what the fuck I am talking about when it comes to AAS personally.*



You said it yourself lol.... I'm starting to like you after all.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 27, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> You said it yourself lol.... I'm starting to like you after all.



Fuckkkkkk you hahah...I still think it's a lot and I don't have the experience of juicing for many years like most guys on this board I'll admit it. I still know my sheeit. And I still have a lot to learn. I also never said that he is running to much tren either. I just think over all he is running a heavy amount.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 27, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i meant like.. i cant stick to cutting or bulking.. so i usually try both which just ends up in less than optimal gains. I only talk about steroids on this board because that's what i come here for, i talk about nutrition on other boards where people like John Meadows post.
> 
> you look substantial in your pic, how tall are you and how old are you? it's tough to judge from that pic, but it looks like you have a solid base. My avy pic is old btw




Yea the pic is a few months old as well. You can critique me no hard feelings I have a lot of work to do but I am at 5'8 220 in that pic.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 27, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Yea the pic is a few months old as well. You can critique me no hard feelings I have a lot of work to do but I am at 5'8 220 in that pic.



age?


----------



## Usealittle (Jul 28, 2012)

i didnt read through all of it but... over 1 gram of tren! your fuckin nutz. you sound alot like another guy on another site.... some of you might now him as NYDS.  not very smart on his usage and is always "on".


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 28, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> i didnt read through all of it but... over 1 gram of tren! your fuckin nutz. you sound alot like another guy on another site.... some of you might now him as NYDS.  not very smart on his usage and is always "on".




yeah well.. what can i say?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 28, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> i didnt read through all of it but... over 1 gram of tren! your fuckin nutz. you sound alot like another guy on another site.... some of you might now him as NYDS.  not very smart on his usage and is always "on".



thought you were in prison


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> thought you were in prison



pretty sure inmates are given ipads now


funded by taxpayers of course


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 28, 2012)

lol^^^ I know at least some have internet access via PC, bought and paid for by taxpayers.


----------



## Usealittle (Jul 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> thought you were in prison



lol... no, but im glad to see you where thinkin of me.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2012)

There is a thread on md


----------



## Usealittle (Jul 29, 2012)

yeah, brundel hit me up about it and i checked it out... no time done for me. just personal issues


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2012)

Usealittle said:


> yeah, brundel hit me up about it and i checked it out... no time done for me. just personal issues




brundel died bro.. 

anyways you two quit flirting in my thread.. this is about me


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> brundel died bro..
> 
> anyways you two quit flirting in my thread.. this is about me



Everything's about you SD


"NO HOMO"


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2012)

i see....still no update pics in this or any of your other abandoned/incomplete journals


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 29, 2012)

^^^ this is very true 


- SHREK


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2012)

225 with clear abs an no pics


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> 225 with *clear abs *an no pics




pretty sure i said "barely visible" (but still visible)

you're 253 pounds, *no* muscle definition, bald, fat, shitty ink, weaker than me, and ur unfaithful to your wife who has no self confidence which is why she is with u


gtfo of my thread muffin top


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i see....still no update pics in this or any of your other abandoned/incomplete journals





i only had one journal which idk wtf happened to it since all the forums got erased. im only on in Az, ag, and the anabolic site now. you got that video where i spanked ur bitch ass by lifting 5 pounds over my bodyweight 17 times whereas you could only manage 30 pounds under your bodyweight 13 times, that's basically what i look like now cept _way _less bloat. Ive dropped 8 pounds since that video, water and glycogen.

fat fuck


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2012)

standard donkey said:


> pretty sure i said "barely visible" (but still visible)
> 
> you're 253 pounds, *no* muscle definition, bald, fat, shitty ink, weaker than me, and ur unfaithful to your wife who has no self confidence which is why she is with u
> 
> ...



what u said about me has nothing to do with your claims

instead of anger you could just post the pics that you have promised...in this thread and many before it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2012)

standard donkey said:


> i only had one journal which idk wtf happened to it since all the forums got erased. Im only on in az, ag, and the anabolic site now. You got that video where i spanked ur bitch ass by lifting 5 pounds over my bodyweight 17 times whereas you could only manage 30 pounds under your bodyweight 13 times, that's basically what i look like now cept _way _less bloat. Ive dropped 8 pounds since that video, water and glycogen.
> 
> Fat fuck


i thought u did great


hate to lose at anything

but i hadnt pressed a bar in months...havent since....worked a 10 hr day in 105 degree weather ...dehydrated...tired from pulling wrenches on tractors...im ok with what i did


why are you angry?


Cause someone ask you to post the pics you promised?


I NEVER CLAIMED TO HAVE ABS BUT HAVE POSTED RECENT PICS...I DONT SEE UR POINT


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 29, 2012)

SD you did great brother, I think its time to give KOS a break and maybe-god willing co-exist


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 29, 2012)

And SD one more thing , you should rename this thread to never-ending blast!!!


----------



## gm09 (Jul 29, 2012)

SD

im curious as to why you decided to cruise at such a young age? how often do you plan on blasting? 

at age 22 you can maintain a good amount of your gains from 8-10 week cycles... do your 2 cycles a year for a few years and when you hit that wall you can start your blast/cruise. thats my opinion. i cant weight in on your cycles bc ive never fucked w gear doses that high lol


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 29, 2012)

gm09 said:


> SD
> 
> im curious as to why you decided to cruise at such a young age? how often do you plan on blasting?
> 
> at age 22 you can maintain a good amount of your gains from 8-10 week cycles... do your 2 cycles a year for a few years and when you hit that wall you can start your blast/cruise. thats my opinion. i cant weight in on your cycles bc ive never fucked w gear doses that high lol



I've tried debating this with our beloved SD, but the kid will argue his points till he dies (knock on wood)





That's why he's SD


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i thought u did great
> 
> 
> hate to lose at anything
> ...




i never promised anyone pics wtf lol? 

you can refer to that video tho.. that's like a picture that moves..

a "motion picture".. if you will


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> SD you did great brother, I think its time to give KOS a break and maybe-god willing co-exist



he starts it


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2012)

gm09 said:


> SD
> 
> im curious as to why you decided to cruise at such a young age? how often do you plan on blasting?
> 
> at age 22 you can maintain a good amount of your gains from 8-10 week cycles... do your 2 cycles a year for a few years and when you hit that wall you can start your blast/cruise. thats my opinion. i cant weight in on your cycles bc ive never fucked w gear doses that high lol




i plan on blasting as often as my labs will let me. im a pct "crash and burner".. i lose weight rather quickly and get COVERED in acne.. my skin is actually clear only when im on juice lol. i do keep most of my gains but why not keep all of them? as i get older, im gonna tone down my usage a lot, but i want to make the most of my youth and un-complicated life while i can. I dont have a wife, kids, 9-5 job etc.. so i dont think any other time of my life is going to be a better time to do this.

i just dont see the point in waiting.. basically everyone here is gonna be on trt by the time they are 40 because of their steroid use (whether they want to be or not).. i just consider myself ahead of the curve.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2012)

standard donkey said:


> and i wasnt able to post a pic in that log because my phone wasnt registering the pics, then before i got a new phone all the forums disappeared. You can see my shoulder press video in ag tho


here is a quoted excuse as to why pics werent posted as cliamed



how is saying post wsome progress pics starting something?


You even demanded other people "come at you" in this very thread


and they posted up...but you didnt...tit for tat


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> here is a quoted excuse as to why pics werent posted as cliamed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"come at me bro" is a joke.. i only said that to dirtbiker, who posted up yes.

my phone is broken, so i got a new one 

people challenged me to that video, and posted it up and pounded ur chubster ass so gtfo out of my thread u dont have anything to contribute


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2012)

standard donkey said:


> "come at me bro" is a joke.. I only said that to dirtbiker, who posted up yes.
> 
> My phone is broken, so i got a new one
> 
> people challenged me to that video, and posted it up and pounded ur chubster ass so gtfo out of my thread u dont have anything to contribute



so


no update pics then? Just claims


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so
> 
> 
> no update pics then? Just claims



what update pics are you looking for? you are hard to please


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2012)

You seem to imply that i am the only one who has mentioned it...very fluffy in the vid


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> You seem to imply that i am the only one who has mentioned it...very fluffy in the vid



yeah well you are beyond fluffy in all your pics, at least you can see muscle separation on my body even when im at my fattest

ill post a pic up later it's 4:30.. and time for my nap


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2012)

5'9 220-225 with abs barely visible. i have monstous elbows and an enormous dome btw, beanies barely even fit


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 29, 2012)

Clean your mirror...


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Clean your mirror...




..damnit


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> 5'9 220-225 with abs barely visible. i have monstous elbows and an enormous dome btw, beanies barely even fit



SD? Did you take that pic at a gas station bathroom? The mirror looks like it's Elmer glued to the wall? Little suspect 


Carry on ....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> SD? Did you take that pic at a gas station bathroom? The mirror looks like it's Elmer glued to the wall? Little suspect
> 
> 
> Carry on ....



lol no it's my medicine cabinet where i keep all my medicines.. im cleaning it right now


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 29, 2012)

^^ just kidding brother! You're a college student. I don't think we had mirrors in the USC dorms


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 29, 2012)

Good work SD! No joke 


- SHREK


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> yeah well you are beyond fluffy in all your pics, at least you can see muscle separation on my body even when im at my fattest
> 
> ill post a pic up later it's 4:30.. and time for my nap


i dont remember me saying anything about not being fluffy myself....you are a sensitive little thing


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 29, 2012)

standard donkey said:


> 5'9 220-225 with abs barely visible. I have monstous elbows and an enormous dome btw, beanies barely even fit


was that so hard crybaby fit thrower?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> was that so hard crybaby fit thrower?



anyways.. back to the topic at hand


----------



## teezhay (Jul 29, 2012)

a. Where is this shoulder press video?

b. Why the FUCK do you guys care how much weight you're lifting? Gotta get that sarcoplasmic hypertrophy, bitches. I can't be bothered with none of that powerlifting shit.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 29, 2012)

teezhay said:


> a. Where is this shoulder press video?
> 
> b. Why the FUCK do you guys care how much weight you're lifting? Gotta get that sarcoplasmic hypertrophy, bitches. I can't be bothered with none of that powerlifting shit.



This very true. Older ya get the less you care how much you lift and the more you grow


- SHREK


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2012)

teezhay said:


> a. Where is this shoulder press video?
> 
> b. Why the FUCK do you guys care how much weight you're lifting? Gotta get that sarcoplasmic hypertrophy, bitches. I can't be bothered with none of that powerlifting shit.




you posted in the thread it was in.. asking the same question lolz


it was just a bet with chub monster. im going more for hypertrophy over strength nowadays tho


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> age?



25 where are my pics ? Did not see them lookin a lot bigger then your avi. Now kos and I can't talk shit


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't wait till I do a few cycles Ima be a beast !!!! To be honest I have been training for a long time and I am still making gains naturally. One other thing I like is when I take a break from lifting I can come back and have most of my size back in a month no problem.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Can't wait till I do a few cycles Ima be a beast !!!! To be honest I have been training for a long time and I am still making gains naturally. One other thing I like is when I take a break from lifting I can come back and have most of my size back in a month no problem.



what are you waiting for


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> what are you waiting for



To be honest I odered a lot of shit I just do not know about using it . I have a lot from different sponsors from this board but I am weary about putting it in my body I would really like to find pharma grade and that aint happening anytime soon. I don't want to worry about doing 500mg a week an it being under dosed and I short change my self. And hell I do not know if I am gyno prone and all this talk about nolva and adex being fake I do not want to risk it being bunk an I am fucked.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know if you posted this but what are your measurements and what are your numbers for your big 3 ?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> I don't know if you posted this but what are your measurements and what are your numbers for your big 3 ?



dont know my measurements

bench 405
back squat 455 (front 345)
DL 545

u?


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> dont know my measurements
> 
> bench 405
> back squat 455 (front 345)
> ...



Stronger then me bench 380 squat 405 ass to grass literately and dead lift 495


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 29, 2012)

P.s that was my que for someone to pm with an amazing connect lol .


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 29, 2012)

You do rack pulls ?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> You do rack pulls ?



sometimes, best was 635 a bit above the knee


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 30, 2012)

One time I did seated calf raises with six plates.... Man my arms grew 


- SHREK


----------



## XYZ (Jul 30, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> he starts it



Who cares, YOU sound like a third grader.  The two of you need to either get a room or put each other on ignore.

WE DON'T NEED DRAMA in the AAS section, thanks.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 30, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Who cares, YOU sound like a third grader. The two of you need to either get a room or put each other on ignore.
> 
> WE DON'T NEED DRAMA in the AAS section, thanks.



I sorry ):


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 30, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> To be honest I odered a lot of shit I just do not know about using it . I have a lot from different sponsors from this board but I am weary about putting it in my body I would really like to find pharma grade and that aint happening anytime soon. I don't want to worry about doing 500mg a week an it being under dosed and I short change my self. And hell I do not know if I am gyno prone and all this talk about nolva and adex being fake I do not want to risk it being bunk an I am fucked.



you....make me want to be gay......just saying


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jul 30, 2012)

can you post the shoulder press 225X17 vid? i believe you, i just would enjoy watching it!


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 30, 2012)

I've pinned gears from all kinds of strange places, never a problem but I mostly trust my sources. Get some Whitman filters and if you're unsure of something filter it again, and don't buy from that source lol. Or brew it yourself and you know it's probably better than most ugl out there


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 30, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> you....MAKE ME WANT TO BE GAY....just saying[/QUOTE
> 
> Call me what you want I could give two shits !! Your body is the most important tool you ever own. I have trust issues sorry I don't just stick shit in my body not knowing the actual quality and potency of it. Oh wait I have a head ache and a boner in the morning shits g2g peeps. I have time to do cycles I am still young and could care less if I am not the biggest person I work out for me and for me only. I do not do it for women or to show off.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 30, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> stfuandliftbtch said:
> 
> 
> > you...MAKE ME WANT TO BE GAY....just saying[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 6, 2012)

standard donkey said:


> so if i gain 1 pound every year for 5 years, ill be your size... And age. However, im a young man.. And you are a full grown man, there is a bigger difference there than you would think in terms of body/muscle maturity
> 
> gaining size has been tough for me, not because of my genetics or discipline.. But because most of the time on cycle i cant decide whether to bulk or cut so i usually end up trying to do both and failing miserably.
> 
> You still havent told me why my cycle is retarded.



he ran ihis mouth and never posted a single pic


----------

